# st joe fish cam



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

have not seen 1 fish except one last Friday.come to think about it,have not seen any movement on the cam.no leaves, sticks, chubs(?), debris,0.things on cam friday/Saturday.hope we are not watching a still.


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

I’ve seen two since the original post, but I agree, seems like next to zero activity.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

slowpaya said:


> have not seen 1 fish except one last Friday.come to think about it,have not seen any movement on the cam.no leaves, sticks, chubs(?), debris,0.things on cam friday/Saturday.hope we are not watching a still.


That's due to the fact that the river jumped to almost 80 damn degrees. You'll start seeing some fish moving again now.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

saw 7 or 8 in the first loop I checked today


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

slowpaya said:


> saw 7 or 8 in the first loop I checked today


Can't say I didn't call that lol. But yeah its cool to be able to see them on the cam and all but you spend enough time studying and watching these fish you can know when they are moving. Can't always make em bite though that's for sure!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

seen some fish going past the camera. some were smaller fish, maybe hoho's


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

best viewing so far, this morning.lotsa good sized ones and a lil piece of silver


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

riverbob said:


> seen some fish going past the camera. some were smaller fish, maybe hoho's


Correct we have a plague of small Jack males currently. Been catching a few off the piers and watching them follow baits to the pier.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Correct we have a plague of small Jack males currently. Been catching a few off the piers and watching them follow baits to the pier.


You talking 14-15"? We've had a bunch well north the last 2 weeks.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for cleaning the viewing window dnr reps.they are moving today,a few small ones,mostly good sized ones.sure were a bunch in the ladder when you lowered the water level


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> You talking 14-15"? We've had a bunch well north the last 2 weeks.


12"-16" so yes lol


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I’d have my butt parked on rvr all day if I lived closer. Cam has me drooling.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

nice brown went thru approx. 6:47, a king earlier in the loop and lotsa hohos


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Where exactly is the fish cam located on the St. Joe?


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Berrien Springs fish ladder.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Personally I would much rather see a public viewing window in place that the public could go and watch these fish in person. Unfortunately the ladder is on basically private property is my understanding owned by the power company so that would never come to fruitation.
> 
> Second thing these fish are frustrating and sometimes I'd just rather off think they aren't there (fall kings and coho running in 75 degree water as a prime example). Like watching uncatchable fish is just mentally frustrating. Then you get guys who come running down to fish because "they running the ladder!" Only to leave disappointed and fishless. The camera is a tool but sometimes it's a pointless one. Like just because you see a king on the camera does not mean you're going to catch one out of the St. Joseph river (especially with run numbers around approx 500 fish last few years for a river that size).
> 
> As for steelhead season in late fall through spring I don't even look at the camera they are there and they are biting just a matter of finding what type water they are using.


Hello, showing my ignorance, just getting into a position to start learning to fish salmon and steelhead having just moved to Stevensville. Why are the uncatchable? just running to spawn and not eating? I was going to go down there and give it a try.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Dixiedog said:


> Hello, showing my ignorance, just getting into a position to start learning to fish salmon and steelhead having just moved to Stevensville. Why are the uncatchable? just running to spawn and not eating? I was going to go down there and give it a try.


They aren't uncatchable. They certainly don't bite as well in warm water, but not uncatchable, especially coho. I'm sure the river temps have dipped a bit the last few days. Go give it a shot. Don't listen to everyone online .


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Dixiedog said:


> Hello, showing my ignorance, just getting into a position to start learning to fish salmon and steelhead having just moved to Stevensville. Why are the uncatchable? just running to spawn and not eating? I was going to go down there and give it a try.


When I wrote that they were running up into 75 degree water. With that said I was there yesterday till sunset, not a single salmon or Steelhead hooked by anyone. 2 guys had been down all day and had seen no one catch anything either.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Trout King said:


> They aren't uncatchable. They certainly don't bite as well in warm water, but not uncatchable, especially coho. I'm sure the river temps have dipped a bit the last few days. Go give it a shot. Don't listen to everyone online .


I do not know why they bite on the Grand but not on the lower Joe. Perhaps it's due to the short distance and time it takes them to reach the first few dams. That they don't need to sit and rest up and become catchable. They just keep running. 66 degree water is perfectly cool enough that they should bite. But they don't. And its one thing if just I wasn't catching them then It'd be a personal tactic issue. But they are not being caught by anyone down here on the lower Joe. I spent the past 5 days on the water. 4 of which were spent on the pier fishing 50-40 degree water and I can count on one hand the number of adult salmon that were caught in those 4 outings out there. That's just sad.


----------

